# When should we go



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

OK, I have decided to retire next year and we are planning to do a bit of touring through France, Spain and maybe Italy. I'm flexible on when to finish work either early in the year of later.

We initially thought of doing May to the end of July to avoid the high season. But, would it be better to go say September through to late November?

We are warm weather lovers and looking at the seasons in south of France and Spain it doesn't seem to make much difference. Does it?

One thought I just had whilst typing this was Morroco, and maybe doing one of the tours by Desert Detours. I assume late season here would be warm. 

Has anyone any recommendations pleasefor any of the above please?

Keith


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

That one is easy to answer.

Defintely go May to July. Come back to the UK at the start of the school holidays, rest up a while then catch a ferry back when the kids go back to school in September and just bimble around France/Italy/Spain until it turns too chilly for you.

You're retired - don't waste a moment


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If you can go in April- May then you'll get the benefit of spring which is gorgeous in most parts of Europe. Everything is fresh and green and full of flowers. Disadvantage is that campsites are only just beginning to open - and some still closed- so you do have to check first. It can also be quite cold even into May.

Autumn is when campsites start to close and they often look a bit tired and end -of -seasony. September is also when you tend to get a hot spell followed by magnificent thunderstorms and ceaseless rain and it can be cold overnight.

If you buy an ACSI card before you go then you will be able to get substantial discounts ( eg 13-15 euros per night inc. EHU) at participating campsites. Bear in mind that at both ends of the seasons many facilities - shops, restaurants, pools etc, will be closed and you do sometimes find yourself the only people on the site which can feel a bit lonely ! 

We usually go away both in spring and autumn and I do prefer spring.

G


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

May -July are the best months in the uk.

I would go September and get down to the south of Spain for Oct- Nov.

Unless you can do both.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Do it at both ends of the season..!!
As you say just avoid July and August when the continent is at it's busiest..
Were off on Monday to do some of Germany then later off into Spain..

Retire and enjoy !!!! I did at 47 and lovin it....


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Hi

After staying at Lake Garda in July, I have vouched never to return in July again. Not so much as too hot, but too humid. Not nice, but we enjoyed it none the less.

I think April - June and September - November are good for Italy.

Russell


----------

